

Tell HN: I will build a functioning prototype of your idea - hnprototype

I saw something similar on here a few days ago and I would love to do this as well.<p>I have been doing ruby on rails for about 1.5+ years and I am looking to expand my portfolio with some projects and I currently have some time to do freelance work.<p>This could be your minimum viable product(MVP). This could be what you link to in incubator applications. Just a web application that closely matches your basic vision.<p>I would be able to do very basic design based on mockups you give me.(Mockups, sketches and any graphics and copy text you want me to include)<p>I am willing to work 1-2 weeks per project so that I can build out your basic idea/prototype.<p>Let me know if you have any questions/ideas or just message me @ hnprototype[at]gmail.com<p>Price range for projects $800 - $1500
======
adelevie
You plagiarized my post here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2685010>

~~~
hnprototype
I mentioned you "I saw something similar on here a few days ago and I would
love to do this as well."

~~~
adelevie
You copied entire sentences word for word without quotes or attribution.

~~~
hnprototype
Sorry I didn't mean too, I will change it next time.

------
ap0calyps3l8tr
weaksauce, i did one for 100 dollars, cheap mexican labor codes. #winning

